# building of php5-mysqli fails



## sergun (Oct 6, 2010)

uUpgrading of databases/php5-mysqli fails on 8.0..


aAny ideas?


```
5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1217:1: warning: "PACKAGE_NAME" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:56:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1220:1: warning: "PACKAGE_STRING" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:24:
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1217:1: warning: "PACKAGE_NAME" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:56:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1220:1: warning: "PACKAGE_STRING" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:59:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1223:1: warning: "PACKAGE_TARNAME" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:62:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:59:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1223:1: warning: "PACKAGE_TARNAME" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:62:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h:76,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:58,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1226:1: warning: "PACKAGE_VERSION" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:68:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:47,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:742:36: error: mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:47,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h:1226:1: warning: "PACKAGE_VERSION" redefined
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:24:
/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/config.h:68:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:47,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:742:36: error: mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:47,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:749: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_cond_t'
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:338: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_mutex_t'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:354: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_mutex_t'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:417: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_mutex_t'
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:960:27: error: mysql/psi/psi.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:78,
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:749: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_cond_t'
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:338: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_mutex_t'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:354: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_mutex_t'
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:417: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mysql_mutex_t'
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:74,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h:960:27: error: mysql/psi/psi.h: No such file or directory
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h:219:26: error: mysql/plugin.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:78,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli_api.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h: In function 'lex_string_set':
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h:304: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h:305: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:78,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h:219:26: error: mysql/plugin.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/php_mysqli_structs.h:78,
                 from /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:33:
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h: In function 'lex_string_set':
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h:304: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
/usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h:305: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
*** Error code 1
*** Error code 1
2 errors
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101007-20813-wrnxo9-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=php5-
mysqli-5.3.3_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.3.3_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - print/py-reportlab (marked as IGNORE)
        ! databases/php5-mysqli (php5-mysqli-5.3.3_1)   (missing header)
samara#
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

The error happens before the bit you posted. What version of mysql-client do you have installed? Use 5.0.x or 5.1.x but not 5.5.x.


----------



## sergun (Oct 7, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The error happens before the bit you posted. What version of mysql-client do you have installed? Use 5.0.x or 5.1.x but not 5.5.x.




```
mysql-client-5.5.6_1        =  up-to-date with port
mysql-scripts-5.5.6_1       =  up-to-date with port
mysql-server-5.5.6_1        =  up-to-date with port
p5-DBD-mysql55-4.017        =  up-to-date with port
php5-mysql-5.3.3_2          =  up-to-date with port
php5-mysqli-5.3.3_1         <  needs updating (port has 5.3.3_2)
```

And why php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2 conflicts with mysql-client-5.5.6_1?
I have just using portupgrade from time to time..


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

Mysql-client (and -server) version 5.5.x is *BETA* software. Quite a lot of ports that depend on MySQL do NOT work with that version. As I said, stick to 5.0.x or 5.1.x.


----------



## sergun (Oct 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Mysql-client (and -server) version 5.5.x is *BETA* software. Quite a lot of ports that depend on MySQL do NOT work with that version. As I said, stick to 5.0.x or 5.1.x.


I thought that FreeBSD ports include release versions of software..:\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2010)

There's nothing in any documentation that supports that thought.


----------



## venture37 (Nov 14, 2010)

In order to be able to use the PHP5 mysqli extension (databases/php5-mysqli) with MySQL Server 5.5 you'll need to compile the extension with the "Use Mysql Native Driver" option set.

This option is also available for the stock mysql extension too (databases/php5-mysql)

See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/apis-php-mysqli.setup.html for more info


----------



## sergun (Nov 30, 2010)

venture37 said:
			
		

> In order to be able to use the PHP5 mysqli extension (databases/php5-mysqli) with MySQL Server 5.5 you'll need to compile the extension with the "Use Mysql Native Driver" option set.
> 
> This option is also available for the stock mysql extension too (databases/php5-mysql)
> 
> See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/apis-php-mysqli.setup.html for more info



I tried. But now after upgrade of automake & autoconf ports I got other error message for mysqli. It cannot find autoconf:

```
--->  Upgrading 'php5-mysqli-5.3.3_1' to 'php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2' (databases/php5-mysqli)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli'
===>  Cleaning for php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2
===>  Extracting for php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.3.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2
===>   php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-mysqli-5.3.3_2
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20090626
Zend Module Api No:      20090626
Zend Extension Api No:   220090626
Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation and the
$PHP_AUTOCONF environment variable. Then, rerun this script.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101130-92863-yhpogd-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=php5-
mysqli-5.3.3_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.3.3_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
```


----------

